# Watery poop!



## spark678 (Feb 27, 2012)

Over the past few days my gu has had a lot of watery poo. It especially started after I gave him some chicken gizzards a few days ago and one of them came out undigested and the rest of the poo was all watery. His main food is turkey and beef liver and I give him an egg about once a week. Temps are perfect. Anyone else experience this or know what I should do?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 27, 2012)

_What else are you feeding besides meaty meals? 
How often do you offer a mixture of whole prey if any?

Too much or too many meaty meals will cause diarrhea, doesn't matter if it's poultry, beef or pork. Especially if there's not enough variety added to their diet like organ meat, fruit, calcium and vegetables. Even though vegetables may not be as high on the list as others.

If it's stool doesn't change after offering whole prey, then it may have parasites and need a fecal done. Also if it's passing undigested food especially meat which is easy to digest, check your temps._


----------



## james.w (Feb 27, 2012)

What are the temps and how are they being measured?


----------



## spark678 (Feb 28, 2012)

His temps are 108 and im using a laser temp gun. Hes been eating a lot of ground turkey with the beef liver mixture and a few rats about once a week. I try veggies every now and then but hes not really interested in them. Currently he is 8 months old and close to 3 ft. Hes a fatty!


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2012)

The entire enclosure is 108?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 28, 2012)

If he pooped out an undigested gizzard, you should probably take him to the vet. There is no reason a healthy tegu should be doing that.


----------



## spark678 (Feb 28, 2012)

No just the hot side is 108 the other side is low 80s. He mostly spends his time on the hott side during the day and sleep on the cold side. Enclosure is 7x3x2.5. Im going to change his diet and see if I can get his poop hard in the next couple days.


----------

